# Share your 'Daily Internet Routine' Thread



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2011)

Heres mine -



Google Reader Updates

Facebook

What's New? in TEchenclave

ThinkDigit

YouTube - Subscriptions

Symbian S60v5 Forum
and one more warez related which the rules forbid to share here


I have added these bookmarks in a 'folder'...
and the first thing i do when i start up the pc is right-click 'open all in tabs' 

The bookmarks keep me busy just for 20-30 mins

Any more suggestions guys...


Please share urs so this thread acts like a ' suggest a site ' thread too


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 24, 2011)

reddit: the front page of the internet - warning very time wasting and probably not for kids/teens
My schedule is - wake up , open reddit , keep browsing , go to sleep


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2011)

bookmarked  sites like reddit, slashdot a long time ago
still couldnt figure out the purpose of these sites....


----------



## Garbage (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine is:

Google News
Slashdot
ZDnet
Hacker News
Google Reader
and rest of the time
programming and Technology


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine

Thinkdigit Forum
Google+
Facebook
Youtube
IGN
Gamespot
Eurogamer
Wikia
Wikipedia for random search that I come across
The Piratebay.

Yeah that is all. And some random sites everyday.


----------



## Alok (Aug 27, 2011)

1.Google(no direct address everything from google)

2.Thinkdigit Forum

3.Youtube subscriptions

4.Wikia

5.Wikipedia

6.Wikibooks

7.The Piratebay

8.gamespot

9.Pyaretoons(online comic)

10. Abmp3, mp3raid.

11.Mobile9, wapx, ovi and some other mobile sites.

13.GMAIL

14. PCSX2 , forum AND SVN UPDATES.

15. Emulator Zone

16. GTAINSIDE and GTAGARAGE.

17. IMDB


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 28, 2011)

-Check emails (Whole Day)
-Erodov (Most of the time)
-Chat with clients over skype(Most of the time)
-Edit/alter websites as per requests
-Drop in occassionally on Digit


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, first of all, i need to login on the Reliance Broadband Home Page. 

1. Google (Homepage)

2. TDF

3. Facebook

4. GMail

5. eBay

6. Google+

7. Engadget

8. Youtube

9. ESPNCricinfo


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

1 TDF
2 Facebook
3 Email
4 Steam and its forum sometimes.
5 TDF!
6 Tech news , twitter, etc
This cycle is interrupted sometimes when I remember I had to browse something or when I am done replying everything at these places.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 1, 2012)

theCHIVE - Funny Photos and Funny Videos – Keep Calm and Chive On

Hawt Girls!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

Reddit, and more reddit


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2014)

^seriously what is wrong with you? why do you keep bumping old threads?


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2014)

^^let him be, he is continuing from where he left


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm bumping the threads which can be relevant regardless of its age...
Not randomly just any ..
The interesting ones


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 23, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^let him be, he is continuing from where he left



ROFL

Ok my Internet routine

7:00 AM- Wake up-- Check the progress of torrent downloads, then do your morning washup, go for classes
3-5PM- COme back home and Check facebook,youtube and 9gag.com

 After Dinner-
        a) Check facebook,youtube, Google+ and other SNS
        b) Check Youtube subscriptions
        c) Check 9gag for new posts while visiting forums like think-digit
        d) Gamespot, IGN, Tech sites
        e) Back to Youtube, looking up Korean-POP Music videos...Girls Generation...PSY...2NE1....etc etc
        f) After the daily dose of earworm songs, check reviews and unpacking videos of gadgets


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

7:00 - check torrent status , classes
4:00 onwards 
1.Youtube
2.TDF
3.Reddit
4.gmail
5.Official Website for Justin Bieber
6.Misc( tech news, normal news etc... and many others)
7.csgo, fifa 14, nfs mw 12 and sleeping dogs
8.southparkstudios
 and befor sleeping, thepiratebay


----------



## Revolution (Mar 24, 2014)

Only checking mail and using Google is in my daily routine other are not regular at all.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2014)

not in any particular order/time
TDF, Thinkdigit, Tech2, XDA, googling, Facebook, TPB, Gmail, Youtube, gsmarena, ebay, snapdeal, desidime.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

Lots of stuff!
eBay, Flipkart, Digit, TE, Erodov, GSMArena, Twitter, XDA, YouTube, TPB, tehPARADOX, Warez-bb and needless to say GMail and all those.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 24, 2014)

TDF
TechEnclave
Google News
Instagram
Youtube


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 24, 2014)

After classes at 4pm

1. TDF
2. Lifehacker
3.IGN
4.ArsTechnica
5.Makeuseof
6.Znet
7.Wise bread
8. Toms Hardware
9. Android Authority
10. FB
11. TDF again

Also some studies in between  .

Shiva


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

surprised no one mentioned, "ahem", websites as their "daily" routines


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2014)

^who needs them when they're on localhost


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2014)

i forgot to add animekens and emuparadise.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 24, 2014)

After long sleep at 6am

1. TDF
2. Erodov
3. Facebook
4. Torrents
4. TDF again

After some sleep at 3pm

1. TDF
2. Erodov
3. TDF again

After dinner at 8pm

1. TDF
2. Erodov
3. Torrents
4.TDF again

Bavusani


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2014)

FB
TDF
Google
TPB
Youtube
and some pron sites


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 24, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> bookmarked  sites like reddit, slashdot a long time ago
> still couldnt figure out the purpose of these sites....



Dam what a noob I was back in 2011..
Life without reddit


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 24, 2014)

I am using gReader to fetch various feeds(they are 250+ in numbers  )

some best websites/blogs from those...
1)TechCrunch (best tech blog ever)
2) Android central
3) Android authority
4) Lifehacker
5) ProBlogger & DailyBlogTips (best blogs for bloggers)

and obviously some good number of google seaeches everyday


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 24, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I am using gReader to fetch various feeds(they are 250+ in numbers  )
> 
> some best websites/blogs from those...
> 1)TechCrunch (best tech blog ever)
> ...



250 RSS sources or feeds..


----------



## Gary M (Mar 25, 2014)

- Check Emails 
- Google 
- Mybroadband
- 9Gag
- Twitter
- TomsHardware
- Here 
- More Emails 
- VWVortex 

End of day 

Judging from the sites i've seen in this thread though I think a change is in order


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2015)

Any new addition guys


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

^ You're reviving a 1.5 yr old thread to ask this?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes. There's been a change in the Internet routine after I upgraded to 4 mbps unlimited plan with local peering.

Now I don't shy of watch HD videos on YT.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ You're reviving a 1.5 yr old thread to ask this?


Was it a crime...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

Now a days, reporting baba's threads on the forum is on my daily to-do list.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

demoting in ranked matches and then going on tilt  is my daily routine


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 6, 2015)

Amazon daily deals


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking for headphone deals online for the above person and me.


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2015)

Searching for new/original display for my oneplus one and finding a way to revive it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 6, 2015)

9gag 9gag 9gag


----------



## pinku1993 (Oct 9, 2015)

25 image downloads on Shutterstock

TDF via Tapatalk

And mostly on localhost (Web Development)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 9, 2015)

After long sleep at 5am

1. TDF
2. Erodov
3. Tech Enclave
4. Torrents

After some sleep at 3pm

1. TDF
2. Erodov
3. Tech Enclave
4. Torrents

After dinner at 8pm

1. TDF
2. Erodov
3. Tech Enclave
4. Torrents

BSSunilreddy


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2015)

1. Facebook (despite I hate it I go there to view friends updates as I don't go outside in the real world except for work ) 
2. Tapatalk (Mostly TDF)
3. Check emails & employers site
4. Matrimonial sites . I used to be a paid member . 
5. After reaching home from work, tv shows or YT is the usual.
On holidays, man I should rename it to YouTube day....this compilation, that compilation   & the days past.
And while doing the above I keep listening to podcasts mainly Leo Laporte. In fact Leo has had a very deep influence the way I consume media online & offline since I started listening to him since March 2013. He has a very wide range of shows & that mostly makes up for my week.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2016)

Bump.....


----------

